# Intensive Opera Audition Training with Prof. Gerd Uecker and Cheryl Studer



## SusiUdK

Is it your goal to have a position in a German-speaking opera house where nowadays half of the opera performances world wide occur? Our high-level Masterclasses will prepare young professional opera singers particularly for auditioning and also cover many other important aspects of theatre life such as musical interpretation and insights to the selection-criteria for an agent.

Special application requirements: In addition to the normal application please send us a recent digital audio or video recording (e.g. MP3-File, YouTube or Soundcloud Link) of your work to summer-courses[at]udk-berlin.de.

For the fourth year running, a truly exceptional and experienced Team in the field of Opera are working together again:

*Professor Gerd Uecker*, former Director of the Semper Opera House, Dresden and author of "Opernsanger-Traum Beruf"("Opera singer, your dream profession"),

*Professor Jonathan Alder*, pianist (former Deutsche Oper Berlin and Berlin Philharmonic, Berlin University of the Arts, accompanist of Christa Ludwig and Cheryl Studer),

together with his wife *Janice Alford*, Mezzo-Soprano (former Vienna State Opera and now an established voice teacher in Berlin),

accompanied by *guest lecturers*.

This year we have expanded our vision even further, offering yet more in 2017: it will be possible to finish a full 14-days course, or just two separate modules.

September 23 - 29th: Session with Prof. Gerd Uecker focusing on interpretation and coaching

October 2nd - 8th: Session with Prof. Cheryl Studer focusing on intensive interpretation and technical work

Integral parts of the courses:

• Coaching sessions with Jonathan Alder - New
• Working on individual specific technical issues with Janice Alder-Alford - New
• Stage Craft/ Movement - New 
• Audition Training with Jonathan & Janice Alder
• Movement / Fitness / Breath control extended
• Brain Training - Psyching you up! Positive preparation techniques
• Personality Training with Janice Alder-Alford
• Final Concerts as audition presentation with a small selective jury e.g. Berlin Agents (Tact4Art, Boris Orlob, Opera Connection, Cicada), Head of the Komische Opera Studio Peter Tomek and Conductors Stanely Dodds, Adam Benzwi, Stefan Tast and the public
• In this context prizes will be offered again from Walther Kaminsky Foundation and Komische Oper Berlin

Furthermore, you will have a possibility to discover the great facilities on the premises of the Berlin University of the Arts.

Teaching languages: English, German and/or French as required.

Gerd Uecker: http://www.summer-university.udk-berlin.de/?id=212

Cheryl Studer: http://www.summer-university.udk-berlin.de/?id=229


----------

